# How to eat big on a budget



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

I know its a proven fact that you have to eat big to get big....however...how does one go about doing it on a budget?  chicken breasts aren't exactly cheap.  Not only do i have to buy food for the family but also for myself personally.  What are some ways that you shop to get the right amounts of food without breaking the bank?


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

family packs of chicken and get the breast with the bone on it cause it is much cheaper.   tuna fish is also a cheap alternative and very good. oatmeal in bulk is cheap and a good source of carbs and fiber.


----------



## tee (Dec 18, 2004)

Shop at Costco or Sams Club


----------

